# Pulled the motor and found this...



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

So last year i pulled the motor to get it ready to go stage 3 turbo, i desided I wanted to spend the money to do it right, that didnt work out. Bore and hone, forged pistons and new rings, rod and main bearings, arp hardware all around, vavle job on the heads. I did all the work besides the machining and the car ran great for about 2000 miles, then something went wrong. Did a compression test about 3 weeks ago and cylinder 4 was a little off but still with in spec, the rest were around 180. Yesterday i did a compression test and here are the results
Cylinder 1 180
Cylinder 2 100
Cylinder 3 175
Cylinder 4 30 (yes thirty)
Cylinder 5 180
Cylinder 6 130
















































I have no clue what happened and why is it just the front bank of cylinders and the back 3 are perfect. Cam? The only other thing that is front and back is the knock sensors and i got codes for both on the vag com. Here is the results from the VAG COM 
8 Faults Found:
00582 - Knock Sensor Regulation Cylinder 6 
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00581 - Knock Sensor Regulation Cylinder 5 
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00580 - Knock Sensor Regulation Cylinder 4 
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00543 - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded -- Engine Warranty VOID! ;-) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
00578 - Knock Sensor Regulation Cylinder 2 
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00579 - Knock Sensor Regulation Cylinder 3 
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
17908 - Fuel Pump Relay (J17): Electrical Malfunction 
P1500 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
It is wierd that the cylinder 4 and 3 look bad but the compression on 3 was fine, All the cylinder walls look pretty good, i need to pull the pistons and look at the rings and landings. If anyone has any ideas, please let me know. Thanks 











_Modified by schimt at 11:00 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Pulled the motor and found this... (schimt)*

It looks like the cylinders were beating against the spark plugs? That knocked the tip off and it bounced around in the cylinder for a bit.
Mike


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Pulled the motor and found this... (FaelinGL)*

the cylinder? you mean the valves? They look like they are not damaged


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Pulled the motor and found this... (schimt)*

reminds me of those motor pics from an acura? where the guy had a box of bb's fall into his intake pipe before he put it on.. took the motor apart after the box of bb's split open while driving, and it looked similar to that. 
I dont think it was the electrodes from a plug because they all seem to be there.. and I dont think detonation would do that. is it possible some foreign objects got into your motor?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

#3 is detonation, #4 looks like detonation and a foreign object... I'm guessing something got sucked in and bounced around... maybe a TB plate bolt or part of a sensor or something


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_#3 is detonation, #4 looks like detonation and a foreign object... I'm guessing something got sucked in and bounced around... maybe a TB plate bolt or part of a sensor or something

Yea i agree, the thing i dont understand is that i have good compression on 3 still and bad on 2 and 6 but they look fine. And why would i have detonation on just 2 out of the 6 cylinders?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

My bets on foreign object. From the looks of the plugs and how clean(generally speaking) the pistons are I'm thinking something made it's way in to 3 and 4 and bounced around until it found it's way out the exhaust.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_
Yea i agree, the thing i dont understand is that i have good compression on 3 still and bad on 2 and 6 but they look fine. And why would i have detonation on just 2 out of the 6 cylinders?


#3 isn't as bad as it looks... sure it's damaged but I've seen similar damage on engines that still ran fine and had good compression all around.
I think you had detonation in all cylinders... it was just worse or did more visible damage to #3 & #4. Uneven airflow or fueling across the cylinders can cause uneven detonation.
Get the pistons inspected for cracks and have a good look at the walls.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

You definitely did have some detonation but the longer marks look like they were caused by an FO


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_You definitely did have some detonation but the longer marks look like they were caused by an FO

I agree...... jeez


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Personally I'd scrap the pistons, have the head machined and go from there.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

FO rear bank
definitely front knock sensor with detonation marks,
whole front bank ruined when it's usually the other way around
#6 kept breaking from weak fuel press for me.
i've cracked 5 pistons @ once, 3 was ok...


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Pulled the motor and found this... (schimt)*

what do both of the turbines on the turbo look like


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Pulled the motor and found this... (schimt)*

well i pulled the pistons and it was definatly detonation and maybe some preignition on cylinder 4 that blew out the one side of the piston. anyways, heres some pictures of this mess


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Pulled the motor and found this... (schimt)*

Looks like you found both answers.. detonation... and the cause to your foreign object. Sh!tty deals.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Pulled the motor and found this... (Jeebus)*

yea man, breaks my heart but it is what it is. Now i have to figure out what caused it so it dont do the exact same thing. definitely going to go with a little bit lower compression and water/meth injection. but still dont think this should have happened


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Pulled the motor and found this... (schimt)*

so what does your exhaust turbine look like??????
yah after cracking a piston I pulled my ignition back and upped my fuel. it feels like maybe 50-75hp less than it did when I blew the ringland.


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Pulled the motor and found this... (schimt)*

what form of tuning are you running.
all that carnage is detonation.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Pulled the motor and found this... (scarboroughdub)*

I havent pulled the turbo apart yet, and I am running the C2 tuning that came with the kinetics kit. Yea it is definatly detonation and preignition on the one pistion that blew a hole in the side of it.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Pulled the motor and found this... (weeblebiker)*

different tunes have different places
i love the summer, but i can't remember eng failures from the winter
people throw ice bags on their mustang engines at this drag strip
"the engineers" told us to pull 8 degrees of timing for a top speed run
i remember thinking, how much more could we of got than 162 if we turned it back up, probably wouldn't get that fast any other way...
(2.0 sc 16v scirocco)
running sds, instead of changing all those boost/timing settings,
i just simply moved the main/home crank sensor tdc in the eng management, back 8 degrees, just like turning the distributor
i'd do the same if i had standalone running now...


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:23 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## nesisg (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Pulled the motor and found this... (EL DRIFTO)*

That's a tough break bud. What're you gonna do now?


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Pulled the motor and found this... (nesisg)*

Rebuild it! go a little bit lower compression and add water/meth, took the block down to schimmel to get cut on saturday


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Pulled the motor and found this... (schimt)*

Who checked your ring lands/gaps and ground them to size????? Owch.....


_Modified by SlammedGolfIII at 6:17 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Jesus...


----------

